# Fußball vs. Fussball



## FloVi

Nachdem die FIFA den Sendern auferlegt hat, "Fußball" während der WM "Fussball" zu buchstabieren, ist mir aufgefallen, dass nur RTL "FUSSBALL WM" schreibt. ARD und ZDF scheinen den Begriff schriftlich völlig zu meiden. Ist das wirklich so, oder hab' ich nur nicht aufgepasst?

Wie sind Eure Beobachtungen?


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie sind Eure Beobachtungen?


 
Das haben wir schon mal diskutiert. Klick.


----------



## Kajjo

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, daß Spiegel, Focus und Die Welt weiterhin Fußball schreiben. Alles andere hätte mich allerdings auch schwer enttäuscht.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das haben wir schon mal diskutiert. Klick.



Nee, da steht ja nur, dass die FIFA das so will. Mir geht's jetzt um die praktische Umsetzung, und da scheinen sich ARD und ZDF schlicht zu verweigern.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nee, da steht ja nur, dass die FIFA das so will. Mir geht's jetzt um die praktische Umsetzung, und da scheinen sich ARD und ZDF schlicht zu verweigern.


 
Ich dachte, du würdest diesen Thread noch nicht kennen. 

Also ich würde mich auch weigern, meine eigene Muttersprache falsch schreiben zu müssen, nur weil es irgendwelche hohen Tiere so sagen. Würde das ß komplett abgeschafft, hätte ich vielleicht keine Probleme damit, aber so ...


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich dachte, du würdest diesen Thread noch nicht kennen.
> 
> Also ich würde mich auch weigern, meine eigene Muttersprache falsch schreiben zu müssen, nur weil es irgendwelche hohen Tiere so sagen. Würde das ß komplett abgeschafft, hätte ich vielleicht keine Probleme damit, aber so ...


What's all the *fuss* about?  

I'm joking, of course! I just had to write that. The devil made me do it. 

Seriously, Fussball just looks wrong to me. If the word is written in German, in Germany, I vote for "Fußball". 

Gaer


----------



## WERWOLF

Zusammenfassung:
Die richtige Schreibweise ist: "Fußball", sowohl in der bewehrten alten Rechtschreibung als auch in der Reform-"Recht"schreibung. Der Grund dafür ist, daß das "u" lang ist, deswegen wurde es auch in der neuen Rechtschreibung erhalten. Für Eszett (Schaf-S) gibt es jedoch keinen Großbuchstaben. Wenn man das Wort in Großbuchstaben schreiben will oder muß, ist man gezwungen es mit Doppel-S zu tun: FUSSBALL. Der Buchstabe heißt Eszett, wegen seinem Urspruch als ligatur des "S" un des "Z". In früheren Zeiten wurde statt Doppel-S das SZ benutz. Ich habe zu Hause den GROSZEN DUDEN von 1929. Einige Verlage haben sich der neuen Rechtschreibung nicht angepaßt, wie z.B. Die Frankfurter Allgemeine, die meisten anderen leider ja: Spiegel. Also "Fussball" zu schreiben ist immer falsch. Es gibt leider auch Deutsche, die nicht wissen, wie es richtig ist, oder warum.


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Zusammenfassung:
> Die richtige Schreibweise ist: "Fußball", sowohl in der bewehrten alten Rechtschreibung als auch in der Reform-"Recht"schreibung. Der Grund dafür ist, daß das "u" lang ist, deswegen wurde es auch in der neuen Rechtschreibung erhalten.


We all know this. 


> Für Eszett (Schaf-S) gibt es jedoch keinen Großbuchstaben. Wenn man das Wort in Großbuchstaben schreiben will oder muß, ist man gezwungen es mit Doppel-S zu tun: FUSSBALL.


We all know this too. That is not what the discussion is about.


> Der Buchstabe heißt Eszett, wegen seinem Urspruch als ligatur des "S" un des "Z". In früheren Zeiten wurde statt Doppel-S das SZ benutz. Ich habe zu Hause den GROSZEN DUDEN von 1929. Einige Verlage haben sich der neuen Rechtschreibung nicht angepaßt, wie z.B. Die Frankfurter Allgemeine, die meisten anderen leider ja: Spiegel. Also "Fussball" zu schreiben ist immer falsch. Es gibt leider auch Deutsche, die nicht wissen, wie es richtig ist, oder warum.


I believe you have misunderstood the problem.

http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/de/p/

"Kramen Sie Ihr Wissen über den *Fussball* raus und sehen Sie, wie weit Sie kommen."

On the same page:

"Erleben und *genießen* Sie mit historischen Aufnahmen vom FIFA-Weltpokal die *größten* Momente der Fussballgeschichte."

This has nothing to do with "Rechtschreibung", and it has nothing to do with Swiss German. 

Gaer


----------



## twinklestar

Guten Tag,

I am not sure I understand what you were talking about, as I read the thread by the aid of Google translation, which might not be very accurate or clear.

From the transation, it seems to me that native speakers of German only consider Fußball is correct, regardless of the differences between German or Swiss spellings. Then why does der Spiel spell it as Fussball? I also noticed it from Spiegel, so I pose this question.

Danke sehr im Vorau!


----------



## Kajjo

This thread is Pretty old.

1. The spelling is "Fußball" in Germany, no other variants possible. I checked the "Spiegel", because you mentioned it, and there it's "Fußball", too.

2. In 2006 Germany hosted the worldcup and the FIFA tried to force the media to use "Fussball" spelling, but almost none did. This was ridicilous anyway. Imagine a company forcing media to write a word the wrong way. The FIFA was as rotten in 2006 as it is now.


----------



## twinklestar

Nachrichten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Thank you very much for your help.

I read this from there. Please see the screenshot above.

Have a great day!


----------



## elroy

That's different, because it's in all caps.

In Germany, _FUSSBALL_ is okay, but _Fussball_ is not.


----------



## twinklestar

elroy said:


> That's different, because it's in all caps.
> 
> In Germany, _FUSSBALL_ is okay, but _Fussball_ is not.



I got it. Thank you very much!

Then in all caps, is it correct to write FUßBALL too?

EDIT: add the question.


----------



## elroy

twinklestar said:


> Then in all caps, is it correct to write FUßBALL too?


 No.  _SS_ is the capitalized version of _ß_.

Germany: _Fußball_, _FUSSBALL_
Switzerland: _Fussball_, _FUSSBALL

_


----------



## twinklestar

@elroy

Thank you very much again. Have a great day!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> No.  _SS_ is the capitalized version of _ß_.
> 
> Germany: _Fußball_, _FUSSBALL_
> Switzerland: _Fussball_, _FUSSBALL
> _


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt einen Streit unter Typographen, wie der Fall zu behandeln ist (_SS, SZ_ oder _ẞ_). Seit 2008 ist das "große ess-zet" _ẞ_ jetzt in die UCS Norm aufgenommen, sodass alle drei Möglichkeiten offen stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sollten nicht vergessen: "Fussball" ist die korrekte  Schreibweise in der Schweiz und Liechtenstein.
Und der Präsident (Blatter, ich weiß nicht genau, ob er noch formal Präsident ist.) der FIFA ist Schweizer.
International betrachtet kann man sich also für eine Schreibweise entscheiden.

We should not forget: In Switzerland the correct spelling is "Fussball".
It is an international issue, so they can decide which version to use. And Blatter, the (former?) president of the FIFA is from Switzerland.

"FUSSBALL WM" is the correct uppercase spelling after the spelling reform in all German speaking countries.

(There were difficulties with homographs so that there are typografical variants as Bernd mentioned.)
See also Neuerungen der deutschen Rechtschreibreform von 1996 – Wikipedia


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es gibt einen Streit unter Typographen, wie der Fall zu behandeln ist (_SS, SZ_ oder _ẞ_).


 Ja, das wusste ich schon, aber da noch nichts offiziell geändert wurde, dachte ich, dass bis auf weiteres allein _SS_ als richtige Form akzeptiert sei.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ja, das wusste ich schon, aber da noch nichts offiziell geändert wurde, dachte ich, dass bis auf weiteres allein _SS_ als richtige Form akzeptiert sei.


Bei Großbuchstaben sehe ich es genauso.

In der Praxis (Ausweise) wird oft "ß" verwendet, also in offiziellen Dokumenten, obwohl es offiziell (Rechtschreibreform) falsch ist.
Die Rechtschreibreform hat "SZ" als Buchstabenkombination entfernt.

Persönlich denke ich, dass hier eine Vermischung von Typografie und Rechtschreibung vorliegt.

Auf jeden Fall ist FUSSBALL korrekt (unabhängig vom Land).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe es so, dass "SS" in Deutschland die einzig akzeptierte Form laut Rechtschreibung ist. "SZ" wirkt einfach falsch und hat höchstens ganz besondere Anlässe, und die neumodische SZ-Kapitale habe ich noch nirgends im realen Einsatz gesehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir stimmen also hier in der entscheidenden Frage überein, Kajjo.

Eine "SZ"-Kapitale habe ich aber schon bei einem Duden auf der Titelseite gesehen. Sie war damals dem Kleinbuchstaben nachempfunden.
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/91-DER-GROSS...00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/~lMAAOxydlFS8fK0/$_35.JPG
1965

Heute ist der Status: Das große SZ als Glyph ist genormt. Duden | Das große Eszett
Da die Rechtschreibung SZ nicht als Glyph betrachtet (im Gegensatz zu "ß"),
ist es so, wie Kajjo schrieb.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ja, das wusste ich schon, aber da noch nichts offiziell geändert wurde, dachte ich, dass bis auf weiteres allein _SS_ als richtige Form akzeptiert sei.


Ich wüsste nicht, wie du in diesem Kontext sinnvoll "richtig" und "falsch" definieren wolltest. Dies ist eine Definitionslücke in der orthographien Konvention, den unterschiedliche Typografen unterschiedlich schließen. Die Tatsache, dass es jetzt eine ISO Norm für das große "ß" gibt, könnte bedeuten, daß diese typografische Konvention in Zukunft wieder stärker an Boden gewinnen wird. Ganz praktisch wird das wahrscheinlich davon abhängen, ob die deutsche PC-Tastatur in Zukunft das Zeichen enthalten wird und ob der Office-Spelling-Checker das neue Zeichen unterstützen wird.


----------



## elroy

Was würdest Du verwenden, wenn Du beispielsweise eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit schreiben oder veröffentlichen wollen würdest, in der Du ein großes _ß_ schreiben müsstest? Für mich käme nur _SS _in Frage, denn nur das ist meines Wissens allgemein akzeptiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine der anderen Varianten beanstandet werden könnte, aber bei _SS_ dürfte das nicht passieren, oder? Mit _SS_ ginge man also sozusagen immer auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt vom Kontext ab.
In historischem Kontext bei "buchstäblichen" Zitaten würde ich nehmen, was dort steht. (Ein aktuelles Beispiel wäre die Darstellung der Änderung von der alten zur neuen Rechtschreibung).

Ansonsten würde ich zur Zeit notgedrungen die aktuelle Rechtschreibung (SS) verwenden, zumindest dort, wo sie zuständig ist, also wo der Staat weisungsberechtigt ist, also auch bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten.

In einem Gedichtband meiner eigenen Gedichte würde ich es von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Wahrscheinlich würde ich auf Großschreibung ganzer Wörter verzichten.

Schwieriger wäre es bei Kapitälchen - das sind Kleinbuchstaben, die die Form von Großbuchstaben haben, sonst aber alle Eigenschaften der Kleinbuchstaben aufweisen, dort tritt theoretisch das gleiche Problem in anderer Form auf. Hier wird "ß" geschrieben - nach Rechtschreibung. Doch ist kein Glyph dafür vorhanden, außer ein neu definierter. Bei Kapitälchen würde ich vorzugsweise ein neues Zeichen nehmen. Das ist auch von der Rechtschreibreform nicht verboten, denn diese beschäftigt sich mit Zeichen, nicht mit Glyphen (grafische Form des Buchstabens).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was würdest Du verwenden, wenn Du beispielsweise eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit schreiben oder veröffentlichen wollen würdest, in der Du ein großes _ß_ schreiben müsstest? Für mich käme nur _SS _in Frage, denn nur das ist meines Wissens allgemein akzeptiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine der anderen Varianten beanstandet werden könnte, aber bei _SS_ dürfte das nicht passieren, oder? Mit _SS_ ginge man also sozusagen immer auf Nummer sicher.


Kann ich nicht sagen. Orthographische Fragen sind mir persönlich relativ Wurscht und ich denke nicht viel drüber nach. Typographische Ästhetik ist mir meist wichtiger. Ich würde es also wahrscheinlich von der Type abhängig machen, in der der Artikel gesetzt werden soll. Wenn sie ein ästhetisch ausgewogenes großes _ß_ hat, dann würde ich dies wahrscheinlich vorziehen. Aber letztendlich würde ich das den Verlagslektor entscheiden lassen. Ein konsistentes Schriftbild innerhalb einer Zeitschrift akzeptiere ich als eine Wert an sich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> die neumodische SZ-Kapitale habe ich noch nirgends im realen Einsatz gesehen


Naja, so "neumodisch" ist das nicht. Nur seine Normung ist es. Der von mir zitierte Wiki-Artikel zeigt Beispiele.

Die Diskussion ist so alt wie das Problem, d.h. seit späten 19. Jahrhundert als die Setzung deutscher Wörter in modernen Antiquatypen in Mode kam. Zuvor waren Antiquatypen weitgehend dem Setzen von Fremdwörtern vorbehalten und in Fraktur (und auch in manchen alten Antiquatypen) stelle sich die Frage nicht wirklich, weil _ß_ eher als _ſ-ʒ_-Ligatur denn als eigenständiges Zeichen verstanden wurde.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Nun, mit "neumodisch" meinte ich, dass die öffentliche Diskussion unter Normalbürgern über eine ß-Kapitale überhaupt erst seit einigen Jahren geführt wird. Meine gesamte Jugend über habe ich davon absolut gar nichts gehört. 

"SS für ß" ist die Regel, die jeder kennt und das eigentlich in der Normalbevölkerung ohne Alternativen.



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Was würdest Du verwenden, wenn Du beispielsweise eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit schreiben oder veröffentlichen wollen würdest, in der Du ein großes _ß_ schreiben müsstest? Für mich käme nur _SS _in Frage


Ja, für mich persönlich auch. Alles andere wäre eher provokant oder absichtlich Aufmerksamkeit erweckend. Im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich würde sicherlich niemand auf so eine Idee kommen. Im geisteswissenschaftlichen Bereich vielleicht schon eher. 

Ansonsten stimme ich aber Berndf zu: Wenn der Artikel Teil eines größeren Werkes ist, entscheiden darüber ohnehin die Herausgeber und man passt sich an. 

Persönlich finde ich die meisten mir bekannten "Großes-ß"-Glyphen auch nicht gelungen und schwer lesbar. Intuitiv ist das nicht -- gewiss aber auch deshalb, weil es niemand gewohnt ist.

Ich plädiere für "ss". Ein großes ß is absolut überflüssig. Ist doch toll so ein Sonderfall mit ß und SS.


----------



## Sepia

FloVi said:


> Nachdem die FIFA den Sendern auferlegt hat, "Fußball" während der WM "Fussball" zu buchstabieren, ist mir aufgefallen, dass nur RTL "FUSSBALL WM" schreibt. ARD und ZDF scheinen den Begriff schriftlich völlig zu meiden. Ist das wirklich so, oder hab' ich nur nicht aufgepasst?
> 
> Wie sind Eure Beobachtungen?


 
In Versalien ist die korrekte Schreibweise FUSSBALL, wenn man nicht einen Schriftsatz hat, wo ß auch als Großbuchstabe vorhanden ist. Die DIN-Norm dazu ist übrigens relativ neu - ca. fünf Jahre oder so. Davor wäre ausschließlich "FUSSBALL" korrektes Deutsch/korrekte deutsche Typografie gewesen.


----------

